# price query for 7870 ghz edition ?



## acepro71 (Sep 2, 2015)

i have one of these sitting around as well any idea how much i get for this gpu still has 4 month warranty left


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 2, 2015)

Not much. Around 8k.

Are you thinking that Sapphire offers 2 years warranty as it offers 3 years warranty in India.Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## acepro71 (Sep 2, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Not much. Around 8k.
> 
> Are you thinking that Sapphire offers 2 years warranty as it offers 3 years warranty in India.Correct me if I am wrong.



its 3 years


----------

